# Mathews one cam floating yoke



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

The floating yoke has been around for quite a few years. Two companies, Hoyt and Pearson use them so they must be good. With this, worrying about a little cam lean is overrated. 

As for the Pros, that sponsorship means a lot (money). They get the strings gave to them and then get paid some amount (if in the winners circle). Like the just held ASA ProAm, Victory wrote out a check for $100 to this one person - person laid it in front of me with his other awards when we were talking.


----------



## Roskoes (Jun 17, 2007)

Same here. I prefer the floating yoke on Hoyts, and have only had one Hoyt, so far, that I couldn't get to run without serving up the yoke - making it static. But the solocam bows seem to need the static yoke - if for no other reason to keep the serving from wearing on the top cam. 

The safe bet, IMO, is to order custom string/cable(s) with a floating yoke. Whole lot easier to serve it up than to wish it was a floater. Also easier to just slide it over to where it needs to be and serve it in, than it is to do a lot of twisting to one side of the yoke of the static setup.


----------



## Hank LX (Sep 1, 2006)

The last set of custom strings I had made for my DXT, the stringmaker swore by a floating yoke.

I tried it and it was *horrible*- you could not tune it like the stock strings. I had him re-make the yoke and the bow shot fine afterward.
For Mathews bows you need to be able to micro-tune the Idler lean via the static yoke.
Don't take my word for it- 
Go ask at the Mathews site and see what answer you get.

Floating yokes are great for Hoyts and terrible on Mathews single cams, IMO.


----------



## Green River (May 13, 2006)

Hank LX said:


> Floating yokes are great for Hoyts and terrible on Mathews single cams, IMO.


I agree, I don't see how a floating yoke would work for any single cam bow.


----------



## 2camsam (Sep 12, 2002)

I talked to a friend of mine about this and he said that Hoyt doesn't use the static yoke because of patent infringement. I don't like floating yokes at all. I either tie them in or put split cables on my bows.


----------



## red44 (Apr 11, 2005)

I've used a floater on an Icon, Rival Pro, and Conquest (mini max). I did'nt care for it so much on the Icon, but on the RP and C2 they worked fine. Both have the small Idler wheel and are fairly long in ATA, both of which I believe made a difference. As stated above, you can always serve up a floater if you don't like it.


----------



## archeryman2009 (Jun 11, 2010)

Static i my choice. I sell Mathews and Hoyt and the Mathews needs the static yoke and the Hoyt shoots good with the floating but better with the static.


----------

